# Hi from a new traveller.



## Gopherbar (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi, just joined the group. So I am now living in my car, a kia sportage after my marriage of 7 years failed this week due to my wife's drinking and abuse, I couldn't stand it anymore so I walked out with just the car and a rucksack of clothes/valuables. Been sleeping at various places, roadsides, beeches but need to start to sort out where to wash/pee/crap etc and generally start living a free life again. Any help hints and tips to being a true van/car lifer in the UK would be great as well as invaluable kit you can not do without whilst on the road. 

Cheers in advance. 

Gopher.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 10, 2022)

Hi, welcome to the group and sorry to hear your troubles. Perhaps consider becoming a full member as the poi's may help you find places, water, toilets etc. Maybe an idea of the area you are in would help ?


----------



## Boris7 (Jul 10, 2022)

You need to look after your own safety and piece of mind as a first.

There‘s someone on here been through exactly the same situation and I would hope they message you with some real world advice.

(that can be done via me if it helps)

A live in job sounds like an obvious short term step, dependant on your circumstances.


----------



## Gopherbar (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks Boris7 and Jacquigem. I've been all over the place from Suffolk to Yorkshire thinking of going up to Scotland for a bit. Looking at fruit picking as a job for a while definitely don't want to be tying myself down with a flat/house yet (as if I can afford that anyway). Will download the poi's into my tom-tom so can view them. No family now, sister I haven't spoke to in years after 15 years in RAF lost contact with mates from there, friends I have didn't or couldn't put me up, it's amazing you find out who your friends are in times of need eh. 

Much appreciated help anyway. 

Gopher.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2022)

Welcome along.

Firstly I would sell the car and buy a more liveable vehicle, be it a small camper or motorhome, it will make life much easier.

For the meantime though, maybe invest in a pop up toilet/shower tent and cassette toilet. There are many 12V electric shower pumps that can be dunked in a bucket of warm water for a quick shower, such as this;



			Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2022)

Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 11, 2022)

Most things have opened again now after covid so showers at leisure centres, gyms, swimming pools etc are open. As a minimum get a bottle to pee in then use public toilets, supermarkets etc for no. 2’s for now. If you haven’t got a decent mattress in the car I would look at getting a tent short term, I know a few folks who have been in this position and nearly all end up with bad backache sleeping in the car.

Depending where you are in the country there may be byways/lanes you can park up off the road and pitch the tent for a day or two at a time. If you have the cash there are always campsites of course. Clothes washing there are either laundrettes or washers and dryers are getting more common at garages and supermarkets.

Get a little stove so you can make a cuppa/cook or warm some food but don’t be tempted to use it inside the vehicle. Biggest problem you face may be rainy days, you get wet you can’t dry out easily in the car so look for some gear to prevent this.

You could really do with something a bit better than the car come backend of the year, as I said I have mates who have done this and it isn’t something you really want


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 11, 2022)

If you've got access to some cash...?
Think about going abroad to lick your wounds and formulate a plan. You can be away for 3 months.
Portugal and Spain are still good value for money..
Get yourself a phone with Google Translate on...
Don't stay in the holiday resorts.. you'll only meet tourist- minded people there. It's expensive, too.
Check on line for accommodation in less fashionable regions , inland and in the north. Air B&B, etc.
You'll hear someone speaking English in a bar or shop.. talk to them; they are / were, probably in a similar situation to you. They have more local knowledge.
Good luck to you .
The answer is in your own hands.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2022)

Make sure she cannot find any bank monies etc, or claim half the car value, if you get a van then put in a mates name, good luck and welcome from Co Antrim.


----------



## Gopherbar (Jul 11, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Make sure she cannot find any bank monies etc, or claim half the car value, if you get a van then put in a mates name, good luck and welcome from Co Antrim.


Hi, yes the car is in my name as I pay for it each month, it’s a Kia Sportage so prity roomy in the back for sleeping, got a air mat and a sleeping bag so all ok. Regards Gopher


----------



## Gopherbar (Jul 11, 2022)

Nabsim said:


> Most things have opened again now after covid so showers at leisure centres, gyms, swimming pools etc are open. As a minimum get a bottle to pee in then use public toilets, supermarkets etc for no. 2’s for now. If you haven’t got a decent mattress in the car I would look at getting a tent short term, I know a few folks who have been in this position and nearly all end up with bad backache sleeping in the car.
> 
> Depending where you are in the country there may be byways/lanes you can park up off the road and pitch the tent for a day or two at a time. If you have the cash there are always campsites of course. Clothes washing there are either laundrettes or washers and dryers are getting more common at garages and supermarkets.
> 
> ...


Hi Nabsim,

Thanks for the great advice, been using pubs/gym/supermarket for toilets and showers etc. I’ve got some walking gear with me (stove, coats etc), but the car I have is a Kia Sportage so roomy in the back with the seats down. As for buying another vehicle it’s not really an option, even a half decent camper van, say an old VW bus your looking at £15k which I just don’t have. Christ I remember my dad buying one in the 70s for £100  now there still the same van, but stupid prices. I’m used to camping so sleeping in the back of the car on a thermarest and sleeping bag is ok for now, maybe the stove will eventually release me from my mortal coil and I can start a new life in about 70 years reincarnated  just kidding.

I had a knock from a copper the other night, he asked why I’m sleeping in my car, I told him I’m homeless, he just said well you can’t sleep here (in the lay-by), I said why not, would you rather me drive whilst I’m tired on the road  or sleep and be gone by sun rise. He let me be.

Regards 

Gopher


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 11, 2022)

Gopherbar said:


> Hi, yes the car is in my name as I pay for it each month, it’s a Kia Sportage so prity roomy in the back for sleeping, got a air mat and a sleeping bag so all ok. Regards Gopher


Dont mater if its in your name, a solicitor will have your nickers of you as everything belongs to both, be guarded and keep safe.


----------



## Harrytherid (Jul 12, 2022)

Get a work van instead of the car.  I know someone who did just that and fitted it out himself bit by bit as a camper.  loved it.  On the coast in East Anglia you will find places where unofficial stopping points are occupied by people full timing in similar vans, sometimes converted ambulances "Nee nah motorhome" as one owner told me and you will always find a water tap where there are beach huts. Best of luck Gopherbar.


----------



## Gopherbar (Jul 12, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Dont mater if its in your name, a solicitor will have your nickers of you as everything belongs to both, be guarded and keep safe.


Hehe she can try if she's that desperate


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 12, 2022)

If you have a towbar you could get a small trailer to hold stuff giving more space in the car, one with a lockable lid. I mentioned not using the stove in the car as Merlin nearly killed himself at Spring Equinox doing exactly that. Put the stove on to warm himself up during the night and had to be rushed to hospital after collapsing in the stones

Do you have C1 on your license and do you intend moving a lot? Reason being you can pick up a cheap horse box or <7.5t lorry. Prices for those can be much, much less than vans but probably a work in progress. No reason you can do it in the car though if you are still bendy enough lol


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jul 12, 2022)

Lots of fruit picking jobs up here in highlands and Aberdeenshire. Also, no end of jobs at hotels. Most of these places also include accommodation. Google jobs in highlands etc.
You won’t get anything like the hassle you get down south.
Give me a shout if you need pointing in the right direction.
FWIW, I found my freedom from the hassle that is expected life by coming north....


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 13, 2022)

As said by others if this is a longer term solution consider swapping the car for a normal van which you could convert slowly yourself. A simple Chinese diesel heater would work well in the colder months. Good luck with it all.


----------



## Freethinker (Jul 13, 2022)

Hi Gopher
Just wanted to say "Well done" for getting out, by the sounds of it you did the right thing, things may well get tough, but please know, it will get better, youve been brave enough to do this, the rest of your new adventure begins now!
On a practical level, I agree with other comments about vehicles, if you can get a cheap little van (can be done for £1000), it will give you "space" not just physical but mental space as well. If you are on Facebook, there are loads of groups that may be helpful, not just for stopping places, but off grid work as well as off grid friendship groups. There is also  "Work away" "House sitters" (that could be a great one for you) and a few others that I cant remember right now. Maybe get yourself a little powerbank, that will charge whilst you are driving around, to keep your phone topped up, you can get a little solar powered one that can top up 3 ways.
Good luck for the future.


----------

